# Here's the anime i watch, what would you recommend me?



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

Before anyone says anything, there's one restriction to this thread
I hate watching something that already ended
So, if the anime you tell me to watch has ended, I'll stop researches about it
It's that simple

So, here are anime that I watch :
Fairy Tail
Naruto
One Piece
Pokemon

So, which anime would you recommend me?
Don't forget the restriction 
Thanks


----------



## x65943 (Jul 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Before anyone says anything, there's one restriction to this thread
> I hate watching something that already ended
> So, if the anime you tell me to watch has ended, I'll stop researches about it
> It's that simple
> ...


Why do you only watch anime that is still airing?

Is it because you like anticipating new episodes?


----------



## Chary (Jul 7, 2018)

My hero academia. It's three seasons in, currently still airing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Why do you only watch anime that is still airing?
> 
> Is it because you like anticipating new episodes?


Well, maybe, idk
I just hate it


Chary said:


> My hero academia. It's three seasons in, currently still airing.


thanks, might try
I think my sistra watches it


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2018)

i used to watch cartoons when i was kid, there's one thing which shared in all those long running franchises, do you know what?

i was still a teenager as their protagonists, now i'm grown man and they are still teenagers, especially that fukking Ash Ketchun, 35 years later he's still as a kid and running around with 100lv yellow mouse!

Anyway all modern cartoons try to brainwash you guys and try to sell their toys, merchandises or videogames, i'm Still remember there's an old cartoon but with GREAT, deep and dark plot:

Record of lodoss war
GTO

Just Watch it and thank me later!


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jul 7, 2018)

Steins gate is quite interesting, try it


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 7, 2018)

Yowamushi Pedal


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2018)

I thought Fairy tail ended, but you're right it starts again in October this year.
Naruto, you mean boruto ?
Pokemon is not complete?

Shounen list, still airing : http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.p...&tagid=922&orderby.name=0.1&show=tag&airing=1

If you like very long series, maybe Meitantei conan is for you.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2018)

Cyan said:


> Pokemon is not complete?


Pokemon company will keep making it until the world ends.

It's not that hard to image our grand-grand-child watching 12yo Ash ketchun exploring outer space with 100lv pikachu


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Pokemon company will keep making it until the world ends.
> 
> It's not that hard to image our grand-grand-child watching 12yo Ash ketchun exploring outer space with 100lv pikachu


ash is actually 10 
But yea, maybe a timeskip is what we need in this anime

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

thanks guys for your ideas
will check that


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I thought Fairy tail ended, but you're right it starts again in October this year.
> Naruto, you mean boruto ?
> Pokemon is not complete?
> 
> ...


mmmh... Just read a part of the synopsis of Black Clover...
Sounds a bit like One Piece 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also sounds like the first part of naruto
The guy with no reeal talent who becomes stronger that his rival, who had great talent at first


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 8, 2018)

Starting episode 5 of Black Clover
Far from being disappointed
As i heard, its the new naruto


----------



## anhminh (Jul 8, 2018)

Hunter x Hunter

Magi

Bleach

Gintama


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 8, 2018)

anhminh said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> Magi
> 
> ...


you clearly didnt read the OP, right?


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you clearly didnt read the OP, right?


Dude, if its ended you get the pleasure binging. And if you haven't seen it then its new. Your going to miss out on some great stuff because of a silly standard you can't justify.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2018)

Gintama definitely although on its final arc. There's no point in only watching airing anime though. It's good to change it up sometimes and if you restrain yourself to those shows you are watching far from some of the best there is to be offered. I dunno man, I would highly recommend Steins;Gate.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 8, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Dude, if its ended you get the pleasure binging. And if you haven't seen it then its new. Your going to miss out on some great stuff because of a silly standard you can't justify.


First of all, there's almost nothing good airing at this time, only "good" you will see is what is hyped up or what's in the category of "turn your brain off and watch", so I agree there are a LOT of awesome shows that not only are worth watching (and have finished airing) but some that are so amazing that you will end up wanting to bingewatch them really badly!

But for the OP, ONLY show worth watching from the current season so far is Shichisei no Subaru, so check it out. It's the only one that made me want to actually watch the second episode of, with everything else being so bad I dropped on first episode:/ Just heads up, it's in the category of "turn your brain off", but it's fun, unlike literally rehashed anime of rehashes that is having a smartphone in a fantasy world...


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> So, which anime would you recommend me?
> Don't forget the restriction
> Thanks


Your restriction is ridiculous and makes recommending anything close to a classic impossible. Keep enjoying modern trash if that's your thing.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hajime No Ippo
My Hero Academia 

And for the love of god I know it ended but please watch
Full Metal Alchemist Brother Hood.


----------



## ThoD (Jul 8, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Your restriction is ridiculous and makes recommending anything close to a classic impossible. Keep enjoying modern trash if that's your thing.


"Modern trash"
.
.
.
*Looks at last year's anime and sees Made In Abyss, Houseki No Kuni, Eromanga Sensei, Imouto Sae Ireba Ii. and plenty others*

What are you high on? It seems to cause blindness

EDIT: And if you want this year's, go last season and you got Megalo Box, Legend of the Galactic Heroes - Die Neue These, Sword Art Online Alternative - Gun Gale Online (ACTUALLY good without Kirito and the trash waifu squad), Hinamatsuri and even Tokyo Ghoul:Re was good (although all the really good stuff was in the last episode).


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> "Modern trash"
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Megalobox is no longer airing! I watched it, I loved it. This worm doesn't want any artistic shows. He just wants shit that goes on for 500 episodes and sucks. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Zyvyn (Jul 8, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Pokemon company will keep making it until the world ends.
> 
> It's not that hard to image our grand-grand-child watching 12yo Ash ketchun exploring outer space with 100lv pikachu


ash is 10 at the start of the series 10 years later hes still 10


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 8, 2018)

Future card buddyfight. A monsters card fighting anime. Is still airing its 5th season currently.

No waifus here, unless you are furry scalie enough to call female dragons waifus.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 8, 2018)

All the good stuff this season already ended. It's the start of the current season and there are still some episode 1's to be released.
TL;DR: There is nothing to recommend, OR I could recommend you shows that might be shit, or might end up working out.

The only things that still fit are those that were 2 cour+ and started this past season.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you clearly didnt read the OP, right?


Ok, I forgot that Bleach already end but other didn't. And despite what you think, Hunter X Hunter may still got new episode without reboot.


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Before anyone says anything, there's one restriction to this thread
> I hate watching something that already ended
> So, if the anime you tell me to watch has ended, I'll stop researches about it
> It's that simple



You know that immensely silly restrictions will prevent you from watching the great stuff right?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 8, 2018)

this is going offtopic
lets get this closed
I'm happy enough with Black Clover

BTW guys, I wasn't asking to get my taste judged
If I did, I'd have posted in EOF


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> this is going offtopic
> lets get this closed
> I'm happy enough with Black Clover
> 
> ...


I'll go ahead and close it for you, its getting a bit harsh. But do yourself a favor man, while you're waiting for new episodes of these shows to air check out some of the old stuff. There are some really good classics.


----------

